# raciocínio



## jumpita

Olá!

Como se diz "raciocínio" em espanhol? Raciocínio no sentido de acto de raciocinar/uso da razão.
Aqui no WR dicionário aparece uma tradução directa, ie, raciocínio(PT)=raciocinio(ES) mas disseram-me que não se pode utilizar neste contexto...

Alguma sugestão? Muito obrigada!


----------



## ErOtto

¿Por qué no lo puedes usar en el sentido de usar la razón? 



> *raciocinio**.*
> (Del lat. _ratiocinĭum_).
> *1. *m. Facultad de raciocinar.
> *2. *m. Acción y efecto de raciocinar.


 



> *raciocinar**.*
> (Del lat. _ratiocināri_).
> *1. *intr. Usar la razón para conocer y juzgar.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## jumpita

Si se puede? Mejor...
Ejemplo: "estoy seguiendo tu raciocinio" Correcto?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Mangato

Sí Jumpita, es correctísimo.  Raciocinio es el  razomamiento de modo correcto


----------



## ErOtto

jumpita said:


> Si se puede? Mejor...
> Ejemplo: "estoy seguiendo tu raciocinio" Correcto?
> Muchas gracias


 
Según el diccionario... se puede... pero en el caso de tu frase me suena mejor "estoy _siguiendo_ tu *razonamiento*". 




> *razonar**.*
> *1. *intr. Discurrir, ordenando ideas en la mente para llegar a una conclusión. _Antes de decidirte, razona un poco._
> *2. *intr. Hablar dando razones para probar algo. _No razonó nada de lo expuesto._
> *3. *tr. Exponer, aducir las razones o documentos en que se apoyan dictámenes, cuentas, etc.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## jumpita

Muito obrigada!


----------



## FerGilmour

Si bien esto tiene dos años ya... justamente, interesándome en el mismo tema, saco la siguiente conclusión:
Del DRAE:
*raciocinio**.*
(Dellat. _ratiocinĭum_).

*1. *m. Facultad de raciocinar.
*2. *m. Acción y efecto de raciocinar.
*3. *m. Argumento o discurso.


*razonamiento**.*


*1. *m. Acción y efecto de razonar.
*2. *m. Serie de conceptos encaminados a demostrar algo o a persuadir o mover a oyentes o lectores.


*razonar**.*


*1. *intr. Discurrir, ordenando ideas en la mente para llegar a una conclusión. _Antes de decidirte, razona un poco._
*2. *intr. Hablar dando razones para probar algo. _No razonó nada de lo expuesto._
*3. *tr. Exponer, aducir las razones o documentos en que se apoyan dictámenes, cuentas, etc.
*4. *tr. ant. Nombrar, apellidar.
*5. *tr. ant. *tomar razón.*
*6. *tr. ant. Computar o regular.
*7. *tr. ant. Alegar, decir en derecho, abogar.




Tomando en cuenta los contextos habituales de aplicación de la terminología citada, creo que es correcto simplificar las acepciones contempladas y expresar que en español "raciocinio" hace referencia a la capacidad y a la acción de raciocinar, que no es lo mismo que hilar una línea lógica de pensamiento racional... es decir, un "razonamiento". Consecuentenente, aquella línea que se sigue es la línea de un "razonamiento" y no de un "raciocinio". Por supuesto, es indispensable contar con "raciocinio" (como capacidad) para, a partir de ahí, efectuar un "razonamiento" (efecto lineal aplicativo derivado de tal capacidad).

¡Saludos!


----------



## okporip

FerGilmour said:


> Si bien esto tiene dos años ya... justamente, interesándome en el mismo tema, saco la siguiente conclusión:
> Del DRAE:
> *raciocinio**.*
> (Dellat. _ratiocinĭum_).
> 
> *1. *m. Facultad de raciocinar.
> *2. *m. Acción y efecto de raciocinar.
> *3. *m. Argumento o discurso.
> 
> 
> *razonamiento**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Acción y efecto de razonar.
> *2. *m. Serie de conceptos encaminados a demostrar algo o a persuadir o mover a oyentes o lectores.
> 
> 
> *razonar**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *intr. Discurrir, ordenando ideas en la mente para llegar a una conclusión. _Antes de decidirte, razona un poco._
> *2. *intr. Hablar dando razones para probar algo. _No razonó nada de lo expuesto._
> *3. *tr. Exponer, aducir las razones o documentos en que se apoyan dictámenes, cuentas, etc.
> *4. *tr. ant. Nombrar, apellidar.
> *5. *tr. ant. *tomar razón.*
> *6. *tr. ant. Computar o regular.
> *7. *tr. ant. Alegar, decir en derecho, abogar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomando en cuenta los contextos habituales de aplicación de la terminología citada, creo que es correcto simplificar las acepciones contempladas y expresar que en español "raciocinio" hace referencia a la capacidad y a la acción de raciocinar, que no es lo mismo que hilar una línea lógica de pensamiento racional... es decir, un "razonamiento". Consecuentenente, aquella línea que se sigue es la línea de un "razonamiento" y no de un "raciocinio". Por supuesto, es indispensable contar con "raciocinio" (como capacidad) para, a partir de ahí, efectuar un "razonamiento" (efecto lineal aplicativo derivado de tal capacidad).
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Me gustó tu... _arrazoado_.


----------



## FerGilmour

Jeje... muchas gracias


----------



## Mangato

FerGilmour said:


> Si bien esto tiene dos años ya... justamente, interesándome en el mismo tema, saco la siguiente conclusión:
> Del DRAE:
> *raciocinio**.*
> (Dellat. _ratiocinĭum_).
> 
> *1. *m. Facultad de raciocinar.
> *2. *m. Acción y efecto de raciocinar.
> *3. *m. Argumento o discurso.
> 
> 
> *razonamiento**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Acción y efecto de razonar.
> *2. *m. Serie de conceptos encaminados a demostrar algo o a persuadir o mover a oyentes o lectores.
> 
> 
> *razonar**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *intr. Discurrir, ordenando ideas en la mente para llegar a una conclusión. _Antes de decidirte, razona un poco._
> *2. *intr. Hablar dando razones para probar algo. _No razonó nada de lo expuesto._
> *3. *tr. Exponer, aducir las razones o documentos en que se apoyan dictámenes, cuentas, etc.
> *4. *tr. ant. Nombrar, apellidar.
> *5. *tr. ant. *tomar razón.*
> *6. *tr. ant. Computar o regular.
> *7. *tr. ant. Alegar, decir en derecho, abogar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomando en cuenta los contextos habituales de aplicación de la terminología citada, creo que es correcto simplificar las acepciones contempladas y expresar que en español "raciocinio" hace referencia a la capacidad y a la acción de raciocinar, que no es lo mismo que hilar una línea lógica de pensamiento racional... es decir, un "razonamiento". Consecuentenente, aquella línea que se sigue es la línea de un "razonamiento" y no de un "raciocinio". Por supuesto, es indispensable contar con "raciocinio" (como capacidad) para, a partir de ahí, efectuar un "razonamiento" (efecto lineal aplicativo derivado de tal capacidad).
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 


Totalmente de acuerdo, pero,volvamos a la pregunta de Jumpita

Si se puede? Mejor...
Ejemplo: "estoy seguiendo tu raciocinio" Correcto?
Muchas gracias 


Para mí, raciocinio es equivale a una *conclusión razonada*, y razonamiento sería la línea argumental, el camino que se sigue para alcanzar esta conclusión.  Es una cuestión de matíz, por lo tanto depende de lo que queramos expresar.


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero,volvamos a la pregunta de Jumpita
> 
> Si se puede? Mejor...
> Ejemplo: "estoy seguiendo tu raciocinio" Correcto?
> Muchas gracias
> 
> 
> Para mí, raciocinio es equivale a una *conclusión razonada*, y razonamiento sería la línea argumental, el camino que se sigue para alcanzar esta conclusión.  Es una cuestión de matíz, por lo tanto depende de lo que queramos expresar.



Creio que é essa "questão de matiz", justamente, que está em jogo, Mangato. Brasileiro como Jumpita, tenho quase certeza de que ela tem em mente "el camino que se sigue", "la línea argumental" - a expressão "estou acompanhando (ou seguindo) o seu raciocínio" é muito comum e a isto se refere. Daí, então, que seja preferível optar por _razonamiento_. Se ela estivesse pensando no "ponto de chegada", imagino que teria formulado a frase em espanhol com base noutras frases-padrão do português brasileiro:

estou de acordo com o seu raciocínio
concordo com o seu raciocínio

Na verdade, nesse caso, raciocínio nem teria por que ter entrado nesta história, já que o mais comum é, simplesmente, "concordo com você".


----------



## FerGilmour

En su propia pregunta, Jumpita consulta si EN ESPAÑOL "estoy siguiendo tu raciocinio" es correcto. Y no, en español no es correcto. Se siguen razonamientos, líneas argumentales creadas a partir de la capacidad de raciocinio. Todo lo arriba expuesto respalda la postura.
Vamos a la realidad, al día a día.
Un brasileño, llamando a otro a ordenar sus pensamientos, le dirá: "Raciocina!"
Un español o hispanoamericano, en el mismo sentido, instará al otro diciéndole: "¡Razona!"
Raciocinio, una palabra más entre tantas que quiere decir "casi" lo mismo, pero no "puntualmente" lo mismo. Clases y aulas, sobrenombres y apellidos, carros y coches, los ejemplos son cientos, o miles.
Mis saludos a todos. Se puso interesante


----------



## okporip

FerGilmour said:


> En su propia pregunta, Jumpita consulta si EN ESPAÑOL "estoy siguiendo tu raciocinio" es correcto. Y no, en español no es correcto. Se siguen razonamientos, líneas argumentales creadas a partir de la capacidad de raciocinio. Todo lo arriba expuesto respalda la postura.
> Vamos a la realidad, al día a día.
> Un brasileño, llamando a otro a ordenar sus pensamientos, le dirá: "Raciocina!"
> Un español o hispanoamericano, en el mismo sentido, instará al otro diciéndole: "¡Razona!"
> Raciocinio, una palabra más entre tantas que quiere decir "casi" lo mismo, pero no "puntualmente" lo mismo. Clases y aulas, sobrenombres y apellidos, carros y coches, los ejemplos son cientos, o miles.
> Mis saludos a todos. Se puso interesante



!!!!

Digitou e escreveu (falou e disse!)


----------

